# Tow Bar



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know how much does a tow bar for a Motorhome costs including fitting please?

Karl


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Towbar*

Karl

I had one fitted to my "2.8" Fiat and it cost about £240.00. Shop around though and remember price is not the only factor. Go where other people have been etc.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Do you want to travel far? Where are you in the country

Dave P


----------



## 119850 (Jan 26, 2009)

design your own go to local fabrication shop to get made mine cost £130.00 +vat fitted my self in an hour with no drilling on hymer 694 g cheers danny if local to gloucestershire contact me i may be able to get one made and fit it for a small fee depending on design and requirements


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Average cost for custom made towbar is up to £500. Make sure it is made and fitted by a professional and chack that it is properly plated.
Your motorhome will fail an MOT and will not be insured if the towbar is not correctly plated.
The only vehicles that can fit an off the shelf towbar are those with an Alko chassis/extension or current model Swifts.
Gerry


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Tow bar*

would highly reccomend Towtal at Stoke on Trent.They make them to measure and fit in one day.Cost £430 Just had one fitted to my newly aquired Buccaneer


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I am currently Moving Between Coningsby and Retford. I have a Eura Mobil on an Alko Chassis. I want a good job doing not a cheap job.

So anywhere between £250 and £500 seems to be the price. Does anyone know of a reputable fitter somewhere near the A1 between Cambridge and Leeds?

Thanks Guys

Karl


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Towbar*

Hi Grommett,

Looks like your m/h has quite a long overhang and therefore will require a substantial towbar.

If it makes you feel better, the towbar for mine as a factory fit option was £995 and that's on a Transit.

Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't rusty already.

It is not plated either and when I checked a while back, turned out it was not a legal requirement at the time for this type of vehicle.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Plating not required*

Sorry Gerry, but the law covering towbars on motorhomes is not the same as cars. Plating is not required.

It is legal to make your own fit yourself and not have it "BS" marked for a motorhome, and it is not part of the MOT. However none of this applies to a car!

Grant


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Plating not required*



oilslick said:


> Sorry Gerry, but the law covering towbars on motorhomes is not the same as cars. Plating is not required.
> 
> It is legal to make your own fit yourself and not have it "BS" marked for a motorhome, and it is not part of the MOT. However none of this applies to a car!
> 
> Grant


Then once again the law is an ass.

Unless the towbar is correctly made and certificated, how can anyone say what it is capable of. No noseweight limit and no towing limit. Unthinkable in my view.

Gerry


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

mine was £700 fitted - including the wiring bypass which is recommended for x2/50 models

Armitage trailers in ferrybridge did the fabrication and fitting

David


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Ok, now we have £700 and £1000 and rules on plating etc? Bypass?

I just want it to tow a small 500Kg box trailer. I want it to be safe and legal and not affect the resale value of the van.

More confused than ever 

Karl


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Armitages at ferrybridge are probably your nearest, just off A1 south side. Modern electrics are very fussy about being "extended"
Look at their website. www.armitagetrailers.com
Motorhome examples of price at bottom of main page. Just click on motorhome tow bars

I have a simple rule " if it does not it inside mh or cycle rack, it stays at home"

dave p


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

gromett said:


> Ok, now we have £700 and £1000 and rules on plating etc? Bypass?
> 
> I just want it to tow a small 500Kg box trailer. I want it to be safe and legal and not affect the resale value of the van.
> 
> ...


Price wise it's probably a case of you get what you pay for! Mine was about £500 and was powder coated (not just painted).

Regarding "bypass" I think the poster is probably referring to the fact that the X250 electrics involve a Canbus system. In the old days you could just extend the wiring from the rear lights to the trailer socket. In these modern technical days the wiring needs to be routed via a box of tricks that prevents any damage/problems being caused to the van electrics by the additional lights on the trailer.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

GerryD said:


> The only vehicles that can fit an off the shelf towbar are those with an Alko chassis/extension or current model Swifts.
> Gerry


Or the current Marquis/Auto-Sleeper County range! 
Brian


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Armitages at ferrybridge are probably your nearest, just off A1 south side. Modern electrics are very fussy about being "extended"
> Look at their website. www.armitagetrailers.com
> Motorhome examples of price at bottom of main page. Just click on motorhome tow bars
> 
> ...


Had my towbar fitted by Armitages last year, fully recommend their service.
Left the van with them early morning, went into local town for a wander round and a meal, ready early afternoon.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys 

DTP That was my rule when I was using it for holidays. But now I am fulltiming a trailer is needed for temporary storage until I can sort something out more permanent.

Karl


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
We have just bought or latest Hymer from Deepcar and wanted a towbar fitting. They don't do it themselves but have a man who visits. Initially they quoted £350 but after negotiation they did it at cost to them price of £200. It is a very nice tidy job. 
I am sure if you give them a call they will put you in touch. 
James


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

catseyecrusher said:


> design your own go to local fabrication shop to get made mine cost £130.00 +vat fitted my self in an hour with no drilling on hymer 694 g cheers danny if local to gloucestershire contact me i may be able to get one made and fit it for a small fee depending on design and requirements


How did you manage to make the calculations necessary to get the right strength or did you just trust to luck?

I would be very cautious about advising people to make their own, especially if they have no experience in such matters.


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

GerryD said:


> The only vehicles that can fit an off the shelf towbar are those with an Alko chassis/extension or current model Swifts.
> Gerry


What about those motorhomes based on van conversions - they can take an off the shelf towbar?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Karl
I have a towbar taken off the Hymer for sale. It was made by Armitage and is 2 years old.

Steve


----------

